

A Boy and His Atom: The World's Smallest Movie - WestCoastJustin
http://www.research.ibm.com/articles/madewithatoms.shtml

======
ColinWright
Submitted many times, and yet it never gets any discussion. The only comment
on all the previous submissions (from a quick, desultory search) is this:

========

How it was made :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA4QWwaweWA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA4QWwaweWA)

What are the ripples? :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ6Hv_du2Zo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ6Hv_du2Zo)

========

Similarly, it never seemed to get much attention, judging by the severe lack
of up-votes. Here are the previous submissions I found (some deleted):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8258631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8258631)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7242743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7242743)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5648856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5648856)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5645372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5645372)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5643518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5643518)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5642074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5642074)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5637191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5637191)

------
pridkett
One of the really challenging parts of making this movie is that you never
know exactly where the "pixels" are. There's a chance that the head didn't
actually get the CO atom. There's also a chance that the atoms bounced around
some while moving the atoms.

------
rasengan
This is a very interesting movie. The 'making of the movie' was interesting
too. I liked the keyboards that they were using in the office.

------
kitd
Cool ... though the physics was disappointingly "classical" ;)

------
filmbufrovrflo
this is a remake:
[http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/boy_and_his_dog/](http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/boy_and_his_dog/)

~~~
shaurz
I was thinking more this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Boy_and_His_Blob:_Trouble_on_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Boy_and_His_Blob:_Trouble_on_Blobolonia)

------
Joyfield
Worst AND best resolution in the world.

